# Power To And From The Camper



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

If I pay the bill, the lights stay on. Other than that detail, I know nothing about electricity.

When I go to pick up the camper from the storage yard, the batteries will no doubt be dead, by the time I've hitched up and plugged it in to the truck and drive home to start packing, they'll have a bit of a charge.

With that considered, I unplug the 7-way whenever I stop for like a meal on the road, or whilst hitched in the driveway, but parked overnight.

Is this necessary? 
Will leaving it plugged in damage or drain the truck battery? 
Is it common for the camper batteries to drain to dead, or have these seen their day?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Unless you have your truck wired different than normal, I don't think it will power the trailer connection unless the truck is running. I've left mine connected for days while at my house with no problems.

Normally your radio and gas detectors will drain your RV's battery over time while in storage.

To fixed this issue, you can either disconnect one battery connection each time you park your trailer or install a disconnect switch.

Here is an example of a basic disconnect switch....cost is about $10.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Disconnect the battery whenever you put it away for storage. That way the battery will not be drained.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

It depends on how the charge lie from the truck is wired.. If it is wired after the ignition switch, then NO leaving the 7way plugged in while parked will not kill the truck battery BUT (always one of those) if the charge line is wired before the ignition then YES it could kill the truck battery.. Easy way to tell is connect a volt meter between the charge line and ground at the receptacle, with the truck off see if you have power across the two points.. if there is power then your charge line is wired before the ignition...


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow! That was quick. What great info! Thanks one and all. I'll check it out and see what happens.

Though I've not hooked it up to a meter yet, I'm inclined to think it's pre-ignition wired because the first time I went to hitch it up, I plugged in the 7-way and heard music. The wife and kids left the radio on while showing it off when we first brought it home.

I can't rely on the wiring to be done with any sense of normalcy in my truck, as the prior owner installed a sound and alarm system, and removed it before selling, locks work occasionally by the fob, and every once in a while... I'll hit the button to unlock and the wipers make a single pass across the windshield. I've decided to conside it quaint.

I won't be surprised if the batts are original 2005 as well. I haven't looked under the tank cover much yet. I've had it out 3 times, and twice more to move it. Gonna look at OC's disconnect option.


----------

